# Finland And Ferries



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Has anyone ever taken the Rostock to Helsinki Crossing, summer or winter?

Trev


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

don't suppose this is much help but we went from stockholm to helsinki with silja line last december to see father christmas in rovaniemi.....unfortunately we left the motorhome in stockholm and travelled as foot passengers the rest of the way......the crossing was fantastic and very smooth....the scandinavians certainly know how to treat people.....it was one of the best ferry crossings ever
hannah


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Homeless*

You should have taken the MH then?

Yes dfds seem another helpful operator.

I was thinking of driving to Rostock then taking the MH to Helsinki then on for a Tour up to the North for Winter.

Trev


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we now wish we had of done but not knowing how bad the roads would be with weather and having a baby with us we decided not to and made it into a bit of an adventure for the kids on the hunt for father christmas. we went from helsinki by overnight train on the santa claus express. we arrived in rovaniemi on the 21st december and there was hardly any snow.....being keen skiers we found it wasn't at all cold (-7) only trouble was the lack of daylight which was very disorientating especially for the kids. we will definitly do it again but next time in the motorhome in a couple of years time.
hannah


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

just to add the dfds silja line ferries are like mini cruise ships....the accomodation is lovely and there is plenty of eating places and entertainment...our youngest daughter was ill so we had to visit the onboard hospital on the way back and they were fantastic and very helpful
hannah


----------

